# NBA Players - how tall they really are



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Just read an article again which says Pat Ewing was only 6ft9 instead of the listed 7 feet. I've heard now numerous times about players who are actually smaller than claimed in the official books. Charles Barkley is one of them.

Why is that? Marketing reasons? To intimidate the opponents?
Any examples you know? Is is common to take the players's size with shoes on?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm about 6-5, and he seemed taller than 6-3
Yao seems closer to 9 ft


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

maybe the measure them with there shoes on

i believe AI is about 5'11" tops


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I beleive that teams get to make up the heights of there players not the league.

But players marketing themselves in the draft or free agency have incentive to add an inch or two, making themselves more appealing. And it is very common that a player is measured with his shoes on (in fact I beleive this to be the norm).


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

alll the players are 1.5-2 inch shorter than listed coz they're mesured with shoes on...


but who cares you don't play ball barefeet.........


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I read an article in a magazine a few years ago that said Malik Rose is actually 6'3". I've also heard that Barkley was only 6'4".


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

chapi said:


> alll the players are 1.5-2 inch shorter than listed coz they're mesured with shoes on...
> 
> 
> but who cares you don't play ball barefeet.........


I do sometimes...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Rodman was not 6'9" or 6'8" more closer to 6'6" or 6'7"


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, people tend to let the exaggeration get out of hand. Every time someone mention's Barkley's "real" height, he is an inch shorter.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

barkley is 6'6

lol

not 6'4 -6'3 though



tractor traylor cant be more than 6'6 either

KG looks 7'2 to me


and weight... tayshaun prince is not more than a buckfitty


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> barkley is 6'6
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



Barkley is 6'4 1/2 he can it himself talking on NBATV with the guy from inside stuff...


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I've actually heard that Tracy McGrady is taller than listed. I've heard he is about 6'10"


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yea, people somehow get taller while playing in NBA. Peja Stojakovic left Europe being 21 years old and 6,8 and now hes listed 6'10 on nba.com. Is it really possible to grow 2 inches being 21?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> KG looks 7'2 to me


Probably because of how skinny he looks.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja is 6'8" 1/2 according to the announcers.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> I read an article in a magazine a few years ago that said Malik Rose is actually 6'3". I've also heard that Barkley was only 6'4".


I have a friend who played Rose in college, said he went about 6'6" with WIDE hips.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an issue of KICKS where there's a poster of KG, Timmy D and T-Mac standing together...I'd say McGrady is at least 6'9", Duncan is 6'11"/7 flat and KG is around 7'1".


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Max Payne said:


> I have an issue of KICKS where there's a poster of KG, Timmy D and T-Mac standing together...I'd say McGrady is at least 6'9", Duncan is 6'11"/7 flat and KG is around 7'1".


Yeah, I've seen that picture too. KG and Duncan really aren't that much taller than T-Mac.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Isn't Ben Wallace nearly 6'4"?


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah t-mac is taller than 6-8. they never changed it after he was drafted (same for KG). he was 6-8 at 18 when he was drafted and he definitely grew. magic announcers always use to say he was on the + side of 6-9.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:
 

> I read an article in a magazine a few years ago that said Malik Rose is actually 6'3". I've also heard that Barkley was only 6'4".


In Barkley's book (terrible) Mike Wilbon said, and I don't remember the exact numbers, but I believe he said Barkley was just shy of 6'6".


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I remember in a media guide my friend had, Tim Duncan is 6'10.5" w/o shoes.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Isn't Ben Wallace nearly 6'4"?


Now that's just absurd. Just watch a Piston's game. He's about 6'7" maybe 6'6.75"


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)




----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> I have an issue of KICKS where there's a poster of KG, Timmy D and T-Mac standing together...I'd say McGrady is at least 6'9", Duncan is 6'11"/7 flat and KG is around 7'1".


Of course, that is all in relation to each other... So, if KG is only 7'2, then Duncan would be 7'ish and McGrady would be 6'10. Relative to other players is not a good way to measure in my books.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Carmelo Anthony :
6'6" 1/4 
6'7" 1/2 w/shoes
NBA.com listed height : 6'8"


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice pic, Mr. maKINGSofgreatness.
I continue wondering why the league allows that kind "wrong" information. Why list the player's height when they're either smaller or taller?

Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

1) Who cares how tall someone is without shoes? They're gonna be wearing them when they play, aren't they?

2) The reason for the wild height differentials is that people can shrink up to 3 or 4 inches throughout the course of a day as your vertrebrae squeeze together through all that standing. So if different people are measured at different times, they get different results. It's almost impossible to find a constant.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Love tha Charles pic


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Garnett is one of the few players who's taller than his listed height. He's 7'1" but usually listed as 6'11". Early on in his career he insisted on being listed as under 7 feet, in part because he didn't want to be pressed into playing center.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't think Garnett is 7'1, he is not as tall as shaq. 
He is more like 6'11/7'0.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they seem to get about an inch and a half when they get to the nba. its all relevant until you go to one of these predraft camps like the one in chicago and they measure you barefoot and with shoes. i think it can sway a scout or two if they are looking for a reason to pass on a guy.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

ShamBulls said:


> 2) The reason for the wild height differentials is that people can shrink up to 3 or 4 inches throughout the course of a day as your vertrebrae squeeze together through all that standing. So if different people are measured at different times, they get different results. It's almost impossible to find a constant.


With all due respect, do you know what an inch is? By the evening, most people lose about 1/2 an inch to 1 inch at the most due to vertebrae compression.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Another example is Dan Langhi.
NBA 211 cm
In reality now in Italy he's around 205-206 cm ...


----------

